# New member



## Glenco2 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a garage Machine shop. Living in Peoria az. Building 2.5 inch to the foot riding train equipment


----------



## Alexander (Jul 29, 2016)

Wicked that sounds cool do you have any pictures you can show us?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fantastic! Welcome to the forum.

My parents have a place out in Surprise that I visit a couple of times a year, maybe we can plan to have coffee next time I'm close to you!

Would love to see some pictures of your work!

Welcome to the forum,

JW


----------

